# Miter Saw Station/Stand Idea(s)



## Cdawg (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sure this topic has been done a million times but I've finally out grown my throw together miter saw stand that just sits on sawhorse. I know there are a million ideas out there but I would like to see pictures of yours or your favorite "portable" (preferably on wheels) miter saw stand (or station). I know there is the typical ones with 2 wings and just wide enough to fit your saw, but i was thinking something around the 6' wide range with wings on both sides, but with the sides down, you can cut smaller pieces. I have a good size area in my garage/shop to move it around but however since it is a garage as well it cant be terribly big. I also would like to see your simple dust collection set-ups for your miter stations.

Thanks in Advance and as always "There is no more important safety rule than to wear these, safety glasses."


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

This one works for me but its up to the preson only you now how your saw cute's.


----------

